

The Itch I Can't Stop Scratching - jasonmunro
http://unencumberedbyfacts.com/2014/10/21/the-itch-i-cant-stop-scratching/

======
junto
The interface to that webmail interface is much nicer than the usual suspects.
I'm looking at you SquirrelMail and Roundcube.

